# Where to go?



## Nightwing

I have been thinking about this for a long time. I currently live in the US but want to permanently move abroad. Here are the things I'd like to consider in my search:

Jobs: I have a Master's in special education and am working on my teacher certification. I have a TESOL and I am bilingual in English and Arabic. I'm open to teaching ESL, math, and science. I'd like to find somewhere I can easily find work and job security.

Pay to cost of living ratio: I don't expect to get to paid in USD. I just want somewhere well I can live comfortably off the pay I will be making. I do have student loans to consider. 

Expat community: I do want to become familiar with the local culture, but I will more than likely start out knowing very little, including the language. I'd like to find other expat who can help me transition. 

Public transit and walking: public transportation is a joke where I live in the US. Buses exist, but they don't go a lot of places or get me to where I need on time. And most places are not pedestrian friendly either. And this is true for the majority of US cities. Owning and maintaining a vehicle is a necessity for daily survival here. I'd like to live somewhere I can do a lot of walking, and preferably would not need to own a vehicle at all if possible. 

Travel opportunities: I recently participated in an Angloville program in Poland, and I really enjoyed it. I would like to do that again. I learned that it is much more affordable for people who already live in Europe and do not need to pay as much for travel as I did to come from NA. 

Opportunities to meet women: I am single, so I would like to meet women. I am open to dating locals or expats. I just don't want to end up somewhere my options would be limited. 

I do not have much money.


----------



## Nightwing

I've been thinking that Eastern European countries would be more affordable. I also thought about Arabian Gulf countries, but I don't know if I would like the cultural climate there.


----------



## Harry Moles

You'll probably receive the same answers or lack of answers as the last time you asked the same question.


----------



## Nightwing

Well, at least where can I start looking for answers?


----------



## Harry Moles

There were answers last time.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Nightwing said:


> Well, at least where can I start looking for answers?


Start with the websites for the various country consulates in the US (where I take it you are currently).

But things to consider that you haven't mentioned so far: 

the languages you speak and the cultures you already are familiar with or have some experience with
the transferability of the qualifications you have (hint: teaching credentials aren't generally very transferable)
it can be difficult to find the "expat communities" you seem to want to find - for a variety of reasons
public transport is a touchy issue in many countries - in big cities, yeah, sure, but if you want to get out into the more rural areas, usually pretty non-existent
As far as meeting women is concerned, focus on local language, earning lots of money (hint: not teaching, which is not well paid in most countries).


----------



## ALKB

Nightwing said:


> Well, at least where can I start looking for answers?


In your other threats, international schools, TESOL, and international organizations/NGOs have been mentioned.

Have you researched vacancies in any o those directions?

The only other thing that comes to mind is teaching in those US high schools on American army bases abroad. I have no idea about the requirements for such positions, though.

EDIT: They appear to be hiring:









Jobs | Human Resources


Current Vacancies available at DoDEA.




www.dodea.edu


----------



## Nightwing

Bevdeforges said:


> But things to consider that you haven't mentioned so far:
> 
> the languages you speak and the cultures you already are familiar with or have some experience with




I speak Arabic, and have familiarity with Libyan and Egyptian culture. But these cultures are heavily influenced by religion and I'm not always comfortable with that. I don't know much about Arabic-speaking job in non-Arab countries. 



Bevdeforges said:


> the transferability of the qualifications you have (hint: teaching credentials aren't generally very transferable)




I have been looking into this. US Department of Defense jobs require teaching certification from my local state. I contacted a school in Dubai and they required the same. My understanding is that most international school at least prefer teaching certification. 



Bevdeforges said:


> it can be difficult to find the "expat communities" you seem to want to find - for a variety of reasons




That is a concern, as I would need someone to help me figure out the local environment at least initially. If I get a job at an international school or as an ESL teacher I would imagine I'd have colleagues who would help me out. 



Bevdeforges said:


> public transport is a touchy issue in many countries - in big cities, yeah, sure, but if you want to get out into the more rural areas, usually pretty non-existent




I'm only interested in cities. 



Bevdeforges said:


> As far as meeting women is concerned, focus on local language, earning lots of money (hint: not teaching, which is not well paid in most countries).


Local language is something I'm interesting in learning regardless. And as long as I'm financially stable, I don't see a problem. That's why I'm researching cost of living in various countries; to make sure I can do well on what I make. 



ALKB said:


> In your other threats, international schools, TESOL, and international organizations/NGOs have been mentioned.
> 
> Have you researched vacancies in any o those directions?
> 
> The only other thing that comes to mind is teaching in those US high schools on American army bases abroad. I have no idea about the requirements for such positions, though.
> 
> EDIT: They appear to be hiring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs | Human Resources
> 
> 
> Current Vacancies available at DoDEA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dodea.edu


Been looking into all of those options. I'm trying to learn about which countries are the best options in terms of cost of living, work/life balance, public transportation, and social life when it comes to these kinds of jobs. 

I looked into the Department of Defense: they require teacher certification from a US state. They also prefer experience, but they are more flexible in that regard depending on their needs. 

I completed my graduate program, but got a little behind on my teacher certification. My state just made some changes, and it took a while find a slot to schedule an exam. I recently completed that exam, but am I waiting for the results. All that is left is submit my application for certification, but apparently that can take 3-4 month to process. 

Appreciate the link. Thanks.


----------



## Peaceful Wanderer

Bevdeforges said:


> As far as meeting women is concerned, focus on local language, earning lots of money (hint: not teaching, which is not well paid in most countries).


Regarding earning 'lots', as a woman I can confirm not necessary. Every woman's experience may vary, of course.


----------

